# Huge GSD



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

This is the biggest GSD I've ever seen. He's at least 29in at the shoulders. Cause I measure mine dog by standing next to me. 2in pass my knee is 24 inches. This dog comes to the middle of my thigh .is he over sized ?


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

He is gorgeous  I think the average is 24-26" at the withers. My youngest lad is 30" and towers over my other 2. Your boy is so handsome and i'm sure he has people admiring him everywhere he goes!


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

He's for someone down the street from me. This is my boy. Makes him look so small aha


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

He is gorgeous! Look at those ears and those big paws  How old is your boy?


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Eh, I'm not sure. He was a stray not far from my house. It took me Like two weeks before I can get him to come to me. it was like the beginning of October when I took him in. But I've seen him before in like June or July. So I wanna say close to a year ?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He does have some big ole paws!And a very expressive beautiful face


----------

